# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Спешите принять участие в отборочных соревнованиях TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013

## Labs

Продолжаются сражения за квоту на финал международного киберфестиваля TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013. Обладателями первых квот стали команды по дисциплине League of Legends, впереди  квалификации по World of Tanks, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive и Dota 2.

World of Tanks

Отборочные соревнования по World of Tanks пройдут 1 декабря. Две команды, вышедшие в финал онлайн-отборочных, приглашаются в Алматы для участия в финальном матче TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013. Общий призовой фонд турнира составит $3000. К участию в квалификации приглашаются граждане Казахстана. Организаторы берут на себя расходы на проезд. 

Дата проведения: 1 декабря
Страница турнира: http://worldoftanks.ru/ru/news/tournaments/techlabs_kz_2013/ 
Регламент: http://forum.worldoftanks.ru/index.php?/topic/1088835-регламент-techlabs-cup-kz-2013/
Регистрация: http://worldoftanks.ru/uc/tournaments/521-TECHLABS_CUP_KZ_2013/registrations/469-Регистрация/

Призовой фонд квалификации:

1 место – Квота на TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013 
2 место – Квота на TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013 
3-4 места – по 50.000 золота на команду
5-8 места – по 25.000 золота на команду

Призовой фонд финала:

1 место – $3000
2 место – 75.000 золота на команду

League of Legends

Финальная битва TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013 по League of Legends пройдет между командами TortFM и TITANS eSports. TortFM заняли второе место в квалификации и отправятся в Алматы вместо команды Never g1ve up, у которой не получается посетить LAN-финал киберфестиваля.  Команды будут сражаться за призовой фонд, общий размер которого составит $5000.

«Последний в 2013 году этап TECHLABS СUP едет в Казахстан, а вместе с ним едем и мы, чтобы поддержать профессиональные команды и пообщаться с местными фанатами League of Legends», – поделился Владимир Торцов, представитель компании Riot Games.   

Призовой фонд финала:

1 место – $3500
2 место – $1500

Counter Strike: Global Offensive

Участие в открытой квалификации по Counter Strike: Global Offensive сможет принять любая зарегистрированная команда. Регистрация и отборочные соревнования состоятся 1-го декабря в центре развлечение NEXT по адресу: Республика Казахстан, пр-т Райымбека, 514а, ТРЦ «Прайм Плаза», 2 этаж.

Дата проведения: 1 декабря.
Начало отборочных: 11.00 по местному времени.
Регистрация участников: 9.30-10.30 по местному времени.
Стоимость участия: бесплатно.

Призовой фонд квалификации:

1 место – Квота на TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013
2 место – Квота на TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013

Призовой фонд финала:

1 место – $2500
2 место – $1000

Dota 2

Отборочные соревнования по Dota 2 пройдут прямо в день LAN-финала. Участники будут сражаться за возможность сражаться с командой NEXT.KZ за общий призовой фонд размером в $4000. Регистрация и отборочные соревнования состоятся 7-го декабря в центре развлечение NEXT по адресу: Республика Казахстан, пр-т Райымбека, 514а, ТРЦ «Прайм Плаза», 2 этаж.

Дата проведения: 7 декабря.
Начало отборочных: 11.00 по местному времени.
Регистрация участников: 9.30-10.30 по местному времени.
Стоимость участия: бесплатно.

Призовой фонд квалификации:

1 место – Квота на TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013
2 место – $500

Призовой фонд финала:

1 место – $2500
2 место – $1000

Посетителям фестиваля предлагается продемонстрировать свое мастерство в таких популярных консольных играх, как FIFA и Takken. Победитель мини-чемпионата в каждой игре унесет с собой $500.

Постоянную поддержку киберфестивалю оказывает компания WD, которая всячески поддерживает геймерскую аудиторию мероприятия. Президент и главный исполнительный директор WD, Стивен Д. Миллиган дал следующий комментарий: «Мы – тысячи людей, работающих по всему миру, и помогающие вам хранить, собирать, получать доступ и использовать растущий объем цифровой информации. Наши надежные жесткие диски и твердотельные накопители, продаваемые под WD и HGST брендами есть везде, где только можно найти цифровую информацию и контент, а именно: в облачных системах, которые поддерживают ваш мобильно-цифровой образ жизни, в личных компьютерах; в устройствах DVR, в сложных медицинских, военных, аэрокосмических, автомобильных, производственных и телекоммуникационных систем. Также мы создаем медиа-плееры, которые помогают наслаждаться вашим цифровым контентом на самом большом экране в вашем доме – телевизоре. Нашими клиентами являются как самые крупнейшие компании в мире,также как и обычные пользователи.

С приобретением Hitachi Global Storage Technologies (HGST), в настоящее время она стала дочерней компанией Western Digital Corporation, мы увеличили ресурсы НИОКР, расширили ассортимент продукции, и соответственно увеличился масштаб производства и географический охват. С помощью двух успешных независимых дочерних компаний WD и HGST , мы планируем добиться многого, поскольку мы строим новый WD который станет ведущим поставщиком решений для хранения данных в мире».

Киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013 пройдет 7 декабря в ТРЦ «Прайм Плаза» – Алматы. Вход свободный.

В течение года TECHLABS CUP 2013 на своих страницах в социальных сетях www.vk.com/techlabscup и www.facebook.com/techlabscup разыгрывает ценные призы.

Узнать актуальную информацию о TECHLABS CUP 2013:

Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event 
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv

----------

